# Has everyone got their Free Dish installed ?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

I have one Cleveland local available, WQHS Unisision Cleveland is on 61.5°.

Are all you peeps getting the second dish if you have locals at 61.5 or 148?

Guess I'm crazy for not scheduling an installation, at first I wasn't going to, then thought, why not get the free equipment.

After the installation could I go ahead and take the free dish and swithch back down? My wife isnt to happy about having 2 dishes in our backward.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

I would have, but wouldn't you know that I bought and installed my own 2nd dish and sw-64 a month before they made the offer of free equipment...grrr...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

How Would I go about finding out if I can get it?
Im in westchester New york and seem to get all my locals.
thanks 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi Ed, take a look here and see if you can find your locals, the look and see if any are on the 61.5 or 148 satellite.
echostar.swiki.net/1

If 1 or more are, then you are elegible.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Ed,

Go to this link at the Dish Network web site and click on your city to find out if you need a second dish.

www.dishnetwork.com/conte...ndex.shtml


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks Chris, I didn't even realize they were there?
I knew they used to be on Dish Networks website, then they changed it around and I thought they were gone.

I new my regular locals were there, but I thought they took off the ones that were on 61.5 and 148.

After looking I see they are there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Mark take yours down and make the call. You'll then have extra equipment just in case. One more dish, lnb and a sw64


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi snagel....LOL....Good idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

Yeah, I thought about that, but I'm already signed up for CBS-HD off of 148, so Dish knows that I have the 2nd dish. I suppose that I could put back up my SW-44/SW-21 combo to get a SW-64 switch out of them, but it's not worth the hassle to me. Oh well...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Tim L, Have you got your 2nd dish yet ?

Help, I cant even remember what they are broadcasting on Ch 61 now.....LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

John I had a 61.5 dish up already to get Sky Angel(Got that before I got Dish)..Channel 61 is currently Univision Spanish Language Programmming, but there are rumblings that they may sell 61 to Fox, Gannett or Scripps Howard (Channels 8, 3, or 5 respectively)..Univision didnt put a full staff in Cleveland so the speculation is they will not have the station very long.
Other channels possibly to be added..(maybe after spot beam goes up) 
WEAO-49 PBS
WGGN 52 IND.-Sandusky
WMFD-68-IND Mansfield
My take on Mustcarry is..It would have been ok not to
have it, but since they do, I want every possible station I can get..It frustrates me that they (DISH) are dragging their feet on the extra locals..IMHO


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

E Z as cake
installer is here on thursday 2 day turnaround im impressed.
I should get 6 extra channels out of it.
New york area is loaded with channels.
And whole thing is free 
Thanks all
Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Stryker , Let us know how the install went. 

Hey Tim, Im familiar with channels 45/49 but not the other two, Do you have any idea what are broadcast on these? WGGN 52 IND.-Sandusky, WMFD-68-IND Mansfield ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

John,
I should have put TBN instead of Independent for channel 52 in Sandusky..It is a TBN affiliate operated by Christian Faith Broadcast Also owns FM"s in Castalia (Sandusky Area) and Athens, and tv Channel 64 in Kalamazoo, Mich.
Channel 68 has Lots of Mansfield area newscasts, high school sports, lots of Paid programming and some syndicated stuff...Martha Stewart, Screen Gems Network (Bewitched, Jeannie, etc.) wmfd.com has streaming video of Newscasts and other local programming..IMHO, For the sports and the newscasts Its worth adding..not any real full-power Independents in NE Ohio


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Thank you once again Tim......Is there any programming or broadcast channels you don't know ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

John, I've been interested in TV and radio Broadcasting since I was a teenager..Always looking for new stuff in NE Ohio..Thw internet is a wonderful thing..Much easier to find out things if you have the time to look..


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Hope ya keep coming back Tim, I do frequent other DBS Forums and post there to, but I tend to hang out around this one....Topics seem to be on the lighter side here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi All
Well 2nd dish is up  
Went up nice and EZ still have my 2 SW21 switches
They put up the 2nd dish dual head with single LnB 
And the Monster SW64 ,Big switch.
Now all I have to do is put my new cable thru wall
and I can get my 3rd reciever up and running.
This saved me nice little bit cause when I upgraded to 
PVR I would had to of paid for the SW64 ,the extra cable 
run plus I think the install fee.
Very Nice well worth it ALL
Peace 
Ed


----------



## kgrr (May 25, 2004)

> ...After the installation could I go ahead and take the free dish and swithch back down? My wife isnt to happy about having 2 dishes in our backward.


I got the second dish intstalled here in the Seattle area so that I could receive the locals on 148deg. The HOA had only approved me for a single dish and threw a fit when they saw two dishes installed. I reminded them that 47 CFR § 1.4000 does not specify how many dishes may be installed. The HOA had no problem with it.

However, now that most of the Seattle local stations have moved to the 119 satellite, I was asked why I still needed the second dish. I told them I needed the 148 dish to receive foreign programming. I also told them that I was interested in possibly adding several more satellite systems for other programming not available on Dish Network. I am interested in receiving German programming someday. Dish network has tons of foreign programming such as Spanish, Russian, Greek and Polish, but no German. I have e-mailed them several times, but they insist that there is no market for German programming. I am keeping the 148 dish just in case Dish Network changes their mind.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

My take on the second dish is that it is great to have to "future proof" your programming. Plus you pick up a few extra channels for free.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

kgrr said:


> I got the second dish intstalled here in the Seattle area so that I could receive the locals on 148deg. The HOA had only approved me for a single dish and threw a fit when they saw two dishes installed. I reminded them that 47 CFR § 1.4000 does not specify how many dishes may be installed. The HOA had no problem with it.
> 
> However, now that most of the Seattle local stations have moved to the 119 satellite, I was asked why I still needed the second dish. I told them I needed the 148 dish to receive foreign programming. I also told them that I was interested in possibly adding several more satellite systems for other programming not available on Dish Network.


Your HOA needs to stop harassing you. They do not have the right to ask you why you have one dish, two dishes, or two hundred dishes. As long as they are less than one meter in size, you can have as many dishes as you want, per my understanding of FCC regulations. You do not have to be approved, at all, to install any quantity satellite dish(es) less than or equal to one meter in size.

That is not to say you should be unreasonable. Work with them to determine the best location for your dish(es) that satisfies both parties. But if the only place you can get reception happens to be a place where they don't want the dish, go ahead and install it there. It's your right.


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

kgrr said:


> I got the second dish intstalled here in the Seattle area so that I could receive the locals on 148deg. The HOA had only approved me for a single dish and threw a fit when they saw two dishes installed. I reminded them that 47 CFR § 1.4000 does not specify how many dishes may be installed. The HOA had no problem with it.
> 
> However, now that most of the Seattle local stations have moved to the 119 satellite, I was asked why I still needed the second dish. I told them I needed the 148 dish to receive foreign programming. I also told them that I was interested in possibly adding several more satellite systems for other programming not available on Dish Network. I am interested in receiving German programming someday. Dish network has tons of foreign programming such as Spanish, Russian, Greek and Polish, but no German. I have e-mailed them several times, but they insist that there is no market for German programming. I am keeping the 148 dish just in case Dish Network changes their mind.


This is one reason why HOA are put into place, its one thing to have 1 - 2 dishes but when you talk about adding several more dishes thats just as bad as the neighbor that has 6 cars and 4 are sitting in the yard in various states of disrepair. If your seriously gonna start adding more dish's then be prepared for a legal battle and a good possibility of loosing. Last year a florida man lost his legal battle to fly the American flag in front of his house on a 25 ft pole when the HOA took him to court, further they then initiated proceedings to claim his home to cover compensations for legal expenses.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Van said:


> This is one reason why HOA are put into place, its one thing to have 1 - 2 dishes but when you talk about adding several more dishes thats just as bad as the neighbor that has 6 cars and 4 are sitting in the yard in various states of disrepair. If your seriously gonna start adding more dish's then be prepared for a legal battle and a good possibility of loosing. Last year a florida man lost his legal battle to fly the American flag in front of his house on a 25 ft pole when the HOA took him to court, further they then initiated proceedings to claim his home to cover compensations for legal expenses.


There aren't FCC regulations that specifically permit flags are there?

I was just reading a ruling for a petition initiated under 47 C.F.R. Section 1.4000. Take notice of this snippet:



> The Commission has ruled that a restricting entity may not impose an arbitrary limit on the number of antennas a viewer may install, provided that they are necessary to receive the video programming available for reception in the viewer's viewing area.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

You all do realize that this guy pulled a thread that had been dead for 2+ years out of the grave and responded to it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

UGGG I have been trying to get a dish without having to buy secular programing. I found out that even if I buy the dish and receiver at Walmart for $150, I still have to obligate myself to dish networks programming. Do you guys know of anyway around this? I've been trying to find used equipment, but have been unsuccessful. thanks... jax

[email protected]


----------

